# Trioceros melleri



## DannyN (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought I'd share my other hobby with you all. These are my newest additions to my collection. Enjoy.







(Taylor)






(Tony)

Here's a video of them enjoying the milder Florida temps.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice - Chameleons, besides snakes, are one of those herps that I wish I could have but can't have/afford.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish I had the room for mellers, but I'm stuck in a 1 bedroom apartment.

Harry


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice lizards!


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2010)

I will have a cham someday.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all. They are really great. I have a few spectral pygmy babies so if anyone is seriously interested shoot me a PM. I would also recommend chameleonforums.com if you want to learn a bit more about husbandry.


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm really curious about this species and the husbandry. I have been told that they are called the 72 hour chameleon, give or take a few hours. I have been told that wild caught ones are quite the challenge as most of them don't do well and die within a short amount of time as they are easily stressed or they carry a parasite that might be difficult to erradicate from their bodies? I would like to follow you on your progress and your husbandry protocol for them. I wouldn't mind getting 1 or 2 captive bred Mellers.


----------

